# Prime Day



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I must the only one on the planet who does not "get" Amazon Prime Day.    I know the basics....items come up with great prices. However, I am not one to sit at the computer and wait for alerts that such and such a gadget has a good price for a few hours. For those of you with experience, how do you navigate with sanity through all the offerings?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you care . . . .you can set alerts on phones, tablets, probably even on your computer. So you'll get notified when there's something new in a category you're interested in. So you don't have to sit and stare at the thing, just pay attention when you get an alert.

In past years, there have been some really excellent deals -- and a lot of chaff.


(btw, I moved the thread to Anything Else Amazon  )


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This article has a lot of info about Prime Day and some of the deals that will be starting in a few hours:

https://www.cnet.com/news/first-prime-day-deals-revealed/

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you care . . . .you can set alerts on phones, tablets, probably even on your computer. So you'll get notified when there's something new in a category you're interested in. So you don't have to sit and stare at the thing, just pay attention when you get an alert.
> 
> In past years, there have been some really excellent deals -- and a lot of chaff.
> 
> (btw, I moved the thread to Anything Else Amazon  )


Thanks, Ann, for moving the thread to the appropriate place. I would love to tag an air fryer, but cannot see how to do it. I am on my laptop. Do I have to go to the app on my iPad?


----------



## mirasmith (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm also not aware by the prime day


----------

